# Is it normal to get LH surge before period?



## Glowbug

Cd 18 positive opk
cd 19 tiny drop blood on toilet paper ( guessing ovulation bleed)
cd23 positive opk


Wow what's going on? Is it normal to get a pos opk around period due?

I have short cycles but am on progesterone cream and b6 trying to lengthen
also never had ovulation bleed before!
Please repond thanks!


----------



## ARRIELLE

i kept getting positive opks and i was pregnant...


----------



## Glowbug

Arielle!!!! Omg!! You're pregnant?? What!!!! Last time I talked to you you weren't! That's amazing. I'm happy for you!!! :) wow tell me everything?

Did you keep getting positive opks?

I can't believe how dark the opk test line is
but neg hpt I'm only about 7 dpo though
when did you get the pos opks!???

Congrats friend!!!


----------



## Glowbug

Anyone else please?
Is it normal to get positive opks right before period?


----------



## honey08

u shud try a preg test x


----------



## Glowbug

Oh I did. It's negative :(


----------



## honey08

:(

might be 2early ?x


----------



## Glowbug

Ya! I'm about 7dpo... It's very bizzare as I'm quite certain I ovulated. I don't usually do opks before AF but the times I did they were NOT dark. Very light. But maybe my hormones are out of whack ;(


----------



## Loobyloo30

Hey hun, I had positive OPK's and i was pregnant.......... even before my bfp showed up! Good Luck x x


----------



## kaylynn040485

sounds like the opk's could be picking up pregnancy horones, i would wait a few days before testing again though Good luck kx


----------



## Glowbug

Loobyloo30 said:


> Hey hun, I had positive OPK's and i was pregnant.......... even before my bfp showed up! Good Luck x x

Wow that makes me feel good
cause the things I've read said you should have you bfp same time as positive opk so I thought ok then I'm out!! :(

can I ask how long you had the positive opks for before bfp? 

Thank you so much :)


----------



## Glowbug

kaylynn040485 said:


> sounds like the opk's could be picking up pregnancy horones, i would wait a few days before testing again though Good luck kx

Thanks so much
I'm gonna try to not test anythin tommorrow :)


----------



## Loobyloo30

My OPK was definitely positive before i got a bfp. Basically I was using a clearblue fertility monitor and OPK's. The monitor just kept giving me high readings and then i got a peak 5 days before my period was due!!! My opk's were positve from about 5 or 6 days before my period was due too!! I had a negative pregnancy test and then 3 days later got my BFP!!! x x


----------



## Glowbug

That is so cool!!!! Congratsto you! Were you thinking? Ok I must be pregnant!!

I just hope I'm not getting my hopes up as perhaps my body didn't ovulate the first lh surge. But I had ovulation bleed. Hmm guess I'll know in a few days
happy to know you got positives for a few days before bfp!

Thanks soooo much for answering :)


----------



## monalisa81

if the pregnancy test is negative then it's not the pregnancy hormones that OPKs pick. 
I did have some pos. OPK before periods. Hope it's not the case for you and you'll get a BFP. :flower:


----------



## Loobyloo30

Yeah i found it really odd as never had positive OPK's before my period was due, so when i kept getting them and then a peak on my monitor i knew it wasnt ovulation and a few days later i got my BFP!! good luck honey  x x


----------



## Glowbug

I appreciate that :) I'll def let you know :) thank you!


----------



## jimmyntine

I have the same thing happening now! Let me know what happens. I had a positive OPK on the 26th then got a positive OPK 7, 8, 9 DPO. My AF is due the 7th :( I hope it does not come! Best wishes to you!


----------



## Glowbug

Got AF today. Heartbroken. Still have positive opk :(


----------



## Loobyloo30

Oh no hun..... is it definitely AF and not implantation????? Were you due today? xx


----------



## Glowbug

Ya I was :( oh well. 
Don't think it's meant to be!
Thanks so much for all the support!!


----------



## Loobyloo30

Awwww so sorry hun! Fingers crossed for next month  xx


----------



## Glowbug

Thank you :) :)


----------

